

The Rise and Fall of Halsey Minor (CNET Co-Founder) - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/59744/halsey-minor-barely-escapes-foreclosure/

======
aaronblohowiak
Charlottesville is a beautiful town, but the real estate market there is
messed up. The prices haven't come down as much as they should have since the
popping of the bubble, a local family controls a huge percentage of land, and
so on. The walking mall is great and the university keeps things interesting,
but in spite of it all, it is still "small town" by urban standards.

------
ryanwaggoner
It was CNET, not Cnet, CNet, cnet, C|Net, etc.

Sorry, pet peeve (former employee).

------
wyday
This is a bit tabloid-y for hacker news, no?

~~~
loganfrederick
True, but it's an interesting story covering a range of tech entrepreneurship
topics/eras in a brief format: The 90s bubble, successful angel investing,
entrepreneurship, excess, and how all those things can bring the self-
destruction of an individual.

